# BadFish Outdoors TV Show-watch it now on-line!



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Here it is, ENJOY!!!!
http://trophyroom.com/video/q3Xaf95qkI/


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

that show has some great shots! nice find


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Added it to Favorites. Thanks!!!


----------



## Striper King (Dec 7, 2008)

BadFish Outdoors is an awsome site. Thanks for the tip. Good Fishing To All.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Sweet video! I fished with Gregg twice on Cave Run. He's a great guy and an awesome guide!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nothin like top water! Thanks man!


----------

